# Purchased modified 04' smells like race fuel?



## Brad J. (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello,
I hope someone can help me. I purchased a 04' that I don't know anything about the history. I do know that it has the following mods but the engine smells like race fuel when it's ran. That's what has me worried, whether it has to have race fuel or not.

Crane Cams 144HR00161 (not sure about last 1 but it's what appears to be on the box included in the trunk)
99831 crane springs
k&n cold air intake
Pacesetter headers and exhaust.
Hi perf oil pump

Car had a 92' mm big mouth intake and LSX intake manifold but were taken off before acqusition.

There was a chicken scratch sheet with the following mods listed in the console.
Big Mouth 92mm throttle body Part#54095
LS1 fuel rail kit Part#54023
LSX 92mm intake manifold Part #54034
8pack 36lb injectors Part# 303608
Patriot Stage2 heads Part#2017
I know it had the intake and TB but I don't know about the rest.
There was a receipt for new head bolts in the console also.

Is there a way to find out the compression or determine why this fuel is in the car? Do I just put premium and listen for detonation? I can't find info on the particular cam #'s but it lopes like a son of a gun. Car sounds high strung. Just finished restoring a 69'z with a 302 that runs 50% race fuel and it smells like this car and sounds similar with the idle. I'd like any help, the heads appear to be stock but headbolt deal has me concerned. I bought the car cheap but I don't have any access to the records. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check to see if it has cats, if not thats why it smells pungent. They shouldn't use race fuel if the car is driven on the streets because pump is easy to come by.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

gm4life said:


> Check to see if it has cats, if not thats why it smells pungent. They shouldn't use race fuel if the car is driven on the streets because pump is easy to come by.


Thats what im guessing is that it is catless.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

you never know. They could have been playing with alot of things. I would take it to a shop that is good with the LSx platform, and have them check over the tune if you really don't know much about the car. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Brad J. (Mar 31, 2009)

I looked under the car and it doesn't have cats. Hopefully that's it. I have some bodywork to do on the car and once that is finished I'll keep an eye detonation with premium just to be safe. I think it needs a clutch as it seems to slip during 2nd gear clutch dumps in the driveway but I don't drive that way on the street so I guess it's fine. Why would one remove the cats on a modern car? I thought they had them fairly unrestrictive now.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

You might gain 5-10HP without cats, personally, ceramic type, hardly no difference. With your mods, sounds like they were trying to get every drop out of it...


----------

